# Supersix Evo Braze-on Front Derailleur Hanger Fail



## colleran (Mar 22, 2006)

*2012 Supersix Evo Front Derailleur Hanger Fail*

Bike is a 2012 Cannondale Supersix Evo (no warranty, second owner)

So my front derailleur hanger broke and it's riveted on to the frame. Frame is totally fine. Front derailleur hanger is broken. 

I can get the part and the three pop rivets. As far as a DIY goes (cause my local Cdale dealer never did this before so I'm doing it) it looks like a 2 step process:

1. Drill out old pop rivets (and remove debris inside bike at the bottom bracket)
2. Attach new hanger with 3 pop rivets

Anyone out there familiar with this please chime in. 

Unfortunately Cannondale is quite vague when it comes to this and they really shouldn't be...that FDH was under engineered and they do break.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess you can't just put a clamp-on adapter there?


----------



## colleran (Mar 22, 2006)

I considered the possibility of a "clamp on" but the tube is carbon fiber and didn't have clamp on style to begin with... so not sure about "clamping" on to the seat tube.

Plus seat tube has irregular shape so clamp on not going to fit as far as I can tell. 

I'd prefer to do a clamp on...seems like less mid-ride catastrophic failure risk.

It looks like pop rivets and FDH aren't too hard to remove and reinstall. Any one who has done this I'd love some pearls of wisdom...before I start drilling


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Cannondale part number KR046

front derailleur mount SuperSix EVO


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Surprised there isn't a FD adapter clamp made with a flexy band to accommodate non-round seat tubes.

Pop rivets into paper thin carbon seems like a poor design idea.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Most carbon bikes have the FD hangers riveted and bonded.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

goodboyr said:


> Most carbon bikes have the FD hangers riveted and bonded.


Not my Supersix, not my BMC SLC01, nor my LOOK 585 have pop riveted FD hangers. All clamp-on.

None of my Alloy bikes or my Ti bike have braze-ons either. Just the steel ones.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll see you a cervelo, evo himod, and look 595.....


----------



## cooldollar (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Colleran
I have just gone through the same thing. I received a new hanger and rivets under warranty. Cannondale are aware of the weakness / breakages.
I don't believe the old one was bonded on, I think it was just stuck to the paintwork. Interestingly the new hanger has the rear hole in a different position so it will involve drilling a new hole in the frame. The rivets are special little numbers which support the thin wall tube as they pull in. No dramas if you can use a battery drill and a pop rivet gun. Drill out the old rivets carefully with the bike upside down and the seat tube out. The swarf will fall out then.
Good luck with the repair.
Cheers Ian


----------



## colleran (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks. 

Ordered the derailleur hanger kit with 3 pop rivets. Ian, it sounds like the kit I ordered won't involve drilling another hole. Not sure if that's a good thing, sounds like I'll be getting the same hanger that broke not the beefed up one I've seen being used with other repairs...but I'll know for sure next week when the kit arrives.

BTW a pop rivet gun cost's $10 and the hanger/pop rivet kit cost $20 and it seems like a straight forward DIY. 

I'll post back with results.


----------

